# Abit Naughty.........RATED R folks



## walking dude (Apr 21, 2008)

Bullfrogs & Bl*w jobs



A woman went into a store to buy her husband a
pet
for his birthday. After looking around, she found that all the pets were
very expensive. She told the clerk she wanted to buy a pet, but she
didn't
want to spend a fortune.



'Well,' said the clerk, 'I have a very large
bullfrog. They say it's been trained to give bl*w jobs.' 'Bl*w jobs!'
the
woman replied.



'It hasn't been proved but we've sold 30 of them
this month,' he said.



The woman thought it would be a great gag gift,
and
what if it's true...no more blow jobs for her! She bought the frog.



When she explained froggy's ability to her
husband,
he was extremely skeptical and laughed it off. The woman went to bed
happy,thinking she may never need to perform this less than riveting act
again.



In the middle of the night, she was awakened by
the
noise of pots and pans flying everywhere, making hellacious banging and
crashing sounds. She ran downstairs to the kitchen, only to find her
husband
and the frog reading cookbooks.



'What are you two doing at this hour?' she asked
The
husband replied, 'If I can teach this frog to cook, your *ss is gone


----------



## desertlites (Apr 21, 2008)

hardy har-har-good 1 dude.


----------



## smokingrookie (Apr 21, 2008)

HE HE HE HE That one was pretty good Dude


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 21, 2008)

ha ha nice.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fantastic WD!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 22, 2008)

LMFAO
Andy.


----------



## voldaddy (Apr 22, 2008)

Roflmao Lololol


----------



## minn.bill (Apr 22, 2008)

were do they sell em ?


----------



## seboke (Apr 22, 2008)

and how much are they!?!?!


----------



## mossymo (Apr 22, 2008)

I wish Kermit would not have died, he would be the king !!!


----------



## kookie (Apr 22, 2008)

LOL ...............Good one WD.......................


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd need it to change diapers too.


----------

